
How is this site’s cookie notice legal. There’s no way to reject - jonplackett
https://www.voxmedia.com/legal/cookie-policy
======
wiseleo
_" You have the choice whether to accept the use of Cookies and we have
explained how you can exercise your rights below.

Most browsers are initially set up to accept HTTP cookies. The “help” feature
of the menu bar on most browsers will tell you how to stop accepting new
cookies, how to receive notification of new cookies, and how to disable
existing cookies. For more information about HTTP cookies and how to disable
them, you can consult the information at allaboutcookies.org/manage-cookies.

Controlling the HTML5 local storage on your browser depends on which browser
you use. For more information regarding your specific browser, please consult
the browser’s website (often in the “Help” section)."_

Cute. I think they call this the illusion of choice.

------
m-p-3
I'm glad addons like Multi-Account Containers exists. I just containerized all
of Vox Media websites.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
It's not.

~~~
jonplackett
So how come nothing happens to these massive companies doing it?

